# Is there any loss in quality going from Displayport to HDMI?



## gafftaper

Is there? I'm assuming it depends on the adapter. If it does, do you have suggestions on what adapter to get? 

Thanks!


----------



## robartsd

As this deals with a digital signal, I'd expect no loss in quality.


----------



## Bubby4j

Even so, some adapters may have other issues, such as EDID not working properly, or not working right when a computer goes to sleep, etc. Another thing to consider is if the adapter is compatible with HDCP.


----------



## ruinexplorer

HDMI and DVI share the same "language", while DisplayPort is different. However, Dual-Mode DisplayPort will be backwards compatible with the lower resolutions of HDMI and DVI, which results in no loss. See here. I use an AMD FirePro GPU that has four DP outputs which I use active adapters to output DVI. While I do not output high resolution that would require dual-link DVI, I do output a high frame rate. Over the course of two years, I have had to replace three adapters, but the first couple may have been part of a bad batch. I now use Accell adapters.


----------



## rwhealey

Extron has a high performance active one: http://www.extron.com/product/product.aspx?id=dph101&subtype=315&s=4

And a cheaper cable: http://www.extron.com/product/product.aspx?id=dpmadt&subtype=315&s=4


----------

